# Installation des deutschen Language Packs für Eclipse 3.3



## pc-world (23. Aug 2008)

*Installation des deutschen Language Packs für Eclipse 3.3*


Also erstmal öffnest du folgende Menü-Struktur in Eclipse (ich verwende Eclipse 3.3):





Jetzt klickst du auf "Find and Install..."

Im kommenden Fenster wählst du folgendes aus:




Jetzt klickst du auf "Next".

Ein Klick auf den Button "New Remote Site":
Unter Name trägst du "Language Packs" ein.
Unter URL:
- wenn du Eclipse 3.4 verwendest: http://download.eclipse.org/technology/babel/update-site/ganymede
- wenn Eclipse 3.3 (wie ich): http://download.eclipse.org/technology/babel/update-site/europa/




Mit "OK" bestätigen.

Dann "Language Packs" anhaken:




Mit "Finish" bestätigen.

Nach ein paar Sekunden siehst du einen ziemlich langen Tree.
Dort hakst du "Eclipse Language Pack for German" an:




Mit "Next" bestätigen.

Dann die Terms of Use akzeptieren (aber auch wirklich nur, wenn du mit ihnen einverstanden bist ;-)):




Jetzt ein Klick auf "Next".


Im nächsten Fenster mit "Finish" bestätigen.

Jetzt wird eine Weile gedownloadet:





Jetzt sollte alles geklappt haben.


----------



## Gast (3. Sep 2008)

Super danke für die Ausführliche Anleitung,

Leider ist aber die Übersetzung nicht sehr genau und ab und zu gibs auch ein paar fehler...

naja d


danke!


----------



## spyboot (5. Okt 2008)

Cool Danke!^^


----------



## pc-world (15. Mrz 2009)

Der Link mit der Übersetzung existiert nicht mehr - werde mal gucken, ob ich den aktuellen finde.

Gruß,
pcworld


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (15. Mrz 2009)

Ich würde jedem empfehlen sich an das Englisch zu gewöhnen. So ziemlich alles im IT-Bereich ist Englisch und für viele Begriffe gibt es auch keine passende Übersetzung


----------



## eror (1. Aug 2009)

Würde ich auch mache ... :applaus: und Überhaupt deutsch gehört abgeschafft und englisch als Nationalsprache einführen dann haben wir *auch* kein Problem mit Übersetzung :toll:.


----------



## hanesdf (10. Apr 2010)

Hier der link für die Galileo Version:
http://download.eclipse.org/technology/babel/update-site/galileo


----------



## dehlen (5. Dez 2010)

Für alle die noch die neueste Version haben wollen... gibt nun ein sogenanntest Babel Projekt von Eclipse
http://babel.eclipse.org/babel/
Einfach die Language downloaden und die plugins und features in den eclipse ordner ziehen...

btw ich empfehle euch nicht auf deutsch zu stellen, alle anleitungen oder programmierbeispiele sind auf englisch und die übersetzung ist meist nur unvollständig


----------

